# WTF what is this? egg?



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

one of the roots in my tank tipped over, and i happened to see this in one of the crevices.




























it doesn look like piranha eggs to me. ive just moved the root from my smaller tank where i housed the piranhas and som sicklids, eareal, bickir. the thing is. the piranhas are only about 6mnts old and the sicklids 4. none should be old enough to breed. the tiny spots where also govered in some gel like stuff. someone help me solve this mystery.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

pictures are way to blury. but your piranhas are old enought to breed. they dont look like piranha eggs tho. try and get some clear pics... i know its hard i was doin it with convict eggs


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yeah, it's hard to tell because the pictures are so blurry. I'm not really familiar at all with "piranha" breeding, but those look like eggs to me. How long have your cichlids been out of the tank? Or are they living with your piranha? Perhaps one of them dropped some eggs before you took them out. Can you take a picture of the "eggs" farther away, so we can determine the size of them?
~Taylor~


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

only have my cellphone camera right now. i thought piranhas layd theyre eggs in the sand.

the piranhas lived in the same tank as the cichlids, 1.5 weeks ago i moved the piranhas and the root into a new tank.

theyre about the size of a pin needle head.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Maybe snail eggs


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

havent seen any snails in my tank.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

showed the pictures to this dude at my lfs, turns out the sichlids are about a year old, and we both agreed that they were the cause. man they are good at hiding the eggs, shame i didnt see them before i moved the root to the new tank, cleaned the root in hot water so the eggs probably died then.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ok the cichlids have layed eggs again, this time on some rocks. anything i should do at this point. they are defending them like mad.
how do i see if they are fertile. how long does it usually take before they hatch.???


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

wut cichlids u got?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

the male
something s.....


----------

